# Unsung Heroes



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Thought it would be nice to see your NON HAVANESE pictures of your other dogs ,cats or whatever other pets you may have. Sorry I can't participate , my only other pet, is my wife.ound:


----------



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

We rehab squirrels so this was last years fall rehab who is still hanging around 


His name is Cesar


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

We also have a 6 y/o Chihuahua girl named Wekee. She was the princess of the house when Ache arrived so it took a lot of time for her to accept this new friend. They are great sisters now.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

The squirrels are adorable.
Wekee and Ache are so cute together they look like they are now friends. Who is the boss between the two?


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> The squirrels are adorable.
> Wekee and Ache are so cute together they look like they are now friends. Who is the boss between the two?


The boss is definetely Wekee. There is play when Wekee wants to and she has clearly set some boundaries that Ache seems to know very well. Fun to watch... Ache wants more playtime, maybe she needs a Hav sister or brother. haha


----------



## LeighaMason (Dec 16, 2010)

Here is Jace in backyard mode








Here is Jace in hunting/working mode








Sugarbaby and Jace right after they finished "killing" the new toy


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

unjugetito said:


> We rehab squirrels so this was last years fall rehab who is still hanging around
> 
> His name is Cesar


Good for you. I just helped save a squirrel last week . It got into the warehouse at work and it took two days and a lot of manuvering to finally get hiim out. Great pics so far, come on folks , I know there are more out there.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> Thought it would be nice to see your NON HAVANESE pictures of your other dogs ,cats or whatever other pets you may have. Sorry I can't participate , my only other pet, is my wife.ound:


 I'm cheating but I took this cute picture of a squirrel and I did help him out by feeding him during a snow storm a couple years back


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

he looks well fed to me. LOL


----------

